# Wellness or Castor & Pullox Puppy Food?



## Camillea (Jun 17, 2010)

I've been feeding Willow Castor & Pullox Organix Nutramix since I got her. The person I got her from had her on some store-brand large breed dog kibble that was terrible. The Castor & Pullox stuff has worked pretty good, her stools are solid and except for a little bout with the runs, she hasn't had any stomach issues -- though...that could be because her intestines are now straightened out. 

I was reading some forum though a few weeks ago where the members of it said the Castor & Pullox stuff just isn't that good. Most of the people recommended the Wellness brand stuff as "the best". Also I found several threads by people who said it passed the "doggie taste test". Willow will eventually eat the Castor & Pullox stuff, but let's just say she doesn't think it's great. I usually have to crush one or two smelly-training treats into it so it has some smell to it and a taste that pleases her. 

Anyway, I have about 10-days worth of food left and I was thinking of swapping her from Castor & Pullox to Wellness while she's still little. But, digging around the internet I found quite a few articles where people said that they were having issues with Wellness and loose stool to diarrhea in their dogs. Willow underwent hernia surgery a short time ago and her intestinal track was a mess. She got bad diarrhea when I first brought her home -- which seemed to clear up with some pumpkin chewies, and given both of those things I don't want a food that will be causing her loose to runny stools.

So, in all of your experience what's the better of the two or given their ingredients, etc. does it matter at all?

In retrospect I may wait a few months until swapping her food (I'd rather her adjust completely after the surgery) but I'm still curious your guys opinions since in a few months I'll definitely revisit the idea.

Much love and thanks,

Cam


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

I think that Wellness is much, much better. Also, if your dog doesn't have a sensitive tummy, you could rotate her food. I rotate every bag, which comes up to every month or two. 

My pup is currently on Wellness CORE, and his stool has been better than it has ever been.


----------



## Camillea (Jun 17, 2010)

Yep, I saw how close I was to running out of food last night and so I got the Wellness puppy formula since I want to swap her to Wellness Core at around a year old and, while there are better puppy foods listed on the dog-food rating site, I think I'd rather her be on their formula now so that the change in the basic dietary formula won't be too radical when she goes from puppy to adult food.

I'm still not positive which one's better, both list meat as their top two ingredients, both have 28% protein, the Castor & Pullox has 15% fat whereas the Wellness has 18% fat, but then again Wellness is 0.5% higher in the Omega 6 and 3 fatty acids, they're both pretty similar in fiber, moisture levels, etc. One thing I do like that I see is that Wellness lists probiotics in its ingredients, which should make it good for a sensitive stomach.

Anyway, regardless the comparison, in the end my decision's come down to what I want to feed her as an adult and since I want to feed her Wellness Core, I've decided to use their puppy food too. Now just to get through the 24 zip-locks I prepared last night so she's wholly swapped over.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

I can't tell you how many people have said "When I started Wellness my dog had diarrhea..blah..blah..". That's when you ask "did you slowely transistion?"

And of course they didn't. They just dumped the pedigree the dog had been eating for a year in the garbage and filled the bowl up with Wellness. Wellness is nutrient rich whereas lower brands aren't quite as rich and concentrated. That causes diarrhea, that's why you should slowely transistion. My pup can rotate foods and she's never gotten diarrhea from switching cold turkey, just depends on the dog. Wellness is an awesome food! I've got a bag of CORE that should be here soon.


----------



## Camillea (Jun 17, 2010)

Yep, I've had her swapped over to 100% Wellness for around four days now. I did slowly transition but did it in around five days rather than ten. She had some soft stools (but not diarrhea) for the first couple of days. For around two days now her stools have been by far more firm than they ever were on the Castor & Pullox food. Oddly though, unlike everything I read about Wellness the food hasn't passed her 'taste test'. She eats but she doesn't really relish her meals. In due time though I'm sure she'll grow accustomed to it and since Wellness Core is such a good adult dog food, by the time she's ready for that I'm hoping it will be a very simple transition.


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

I moved Gracie from Blue Buff to Wellness...I agree that she doesn't eat with relish, really...but her stool has been better than it had been in the past. I will stick with Wellness because I believe it is a good food and it has some very positive ingredients. Good luck to you!


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

I love Wellness brand foods. I also love Castor & Pollux. But, I love the Organix better than the Ultramix. The Organix is well...organic lol. It is a great company, too...as is Wellness. Another favorite of mine is Holistic Select.


----------

